# Electronic water thermometer?



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone ever ordered this or similar?::

Amazon.com: HDE LCD Digital Fish Tank Aquarium Thermometer: Pet Supplies

Any comments?

I just ordered one last night. It should be in on Sat.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

works good. I have one.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you bro!!!

I had a "Marina LCD" one on one of the tanks and it was POS. Not - Point Of Sale ... ha ha ha.
Had to use Outers Nitro Gun Cleaner to remove 'shit' that would not, over wise, come off the tank's glass.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I get them off ebay for $3 or $4 including postage. They all seem to work well. The best place to buy batteries is the dollar store, but batteries last a very long time.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank's for the idea, I should grab a few! Share the link TomC


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i use a - digital oven thermometer- - for aquariums, checking draughts in house--and cooking. i find they last about a year, no matter what brand. I think it best to have 2 temperature checkers-- i just about cooked my fish the other day


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Phillyb said:


> Thank's for the idea, I should grab a few! Share the link TomC


Here are two. I prefer the first one. They are great for making sure the temperature is okay when filling with a Water Python. Just push the probe up the end of the tube.

Gi B LCD Digital Aquarium Thermometer with Probe Suction Cup Fish Tank Water | eBay

New 0â„ƒ 40â„ƒ High Accuracy Submersible Aquarium Thermometer Sucker Fixing | eBay


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Honestly, I don't see a reason to buy more than 1 unit per every 2 tanks. At least.

I'm getting one unit per 2 tanks.

I don't do ebay/flee-bay/U-pay/PayPal/screw-U. Amazon is the way for me.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

CeeZer said:


> Anyone ever ordered this or similar?::
> 
> Amazon.com: HDE LCD Digital Fish Tank Aquarium Thermometer: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


For those of you with experience with this unit, how long does the battery last? Is there a low battery warning system at all?


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll report in a little while.

So far, the unit is to be here in 2 days. And it has *Power* button. So, I take it I can power it off and on at will. Battery is included and should last a year or so.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Works great. You can turn it on and off so yeah the battery on mine has lasted over a year so far.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine just came in, ordered it off US Amazon and it was shipped free and was in in 2 days mailed to Blaine.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

I have had one in use for about a year works good. Don't think there is a Low battery sign.. best just swap out after a year!

Glad to know about these great deals 

Does anyone know about a good priced Ph reader? Sorry to ask a unrelated ishhh question.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I was actually considering buying one two days ago but then I came across this thread and decided not to...Coralife Digital Thermometer - Review | Tank Terrors

If anyone with one of those generic digital thermometers can actually verify that the temperature readings are correct..can you let me know? Then i'll try one out. Thanks.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

If you don't need to keep thermometer in/on the tank all the time, this: Comark PDQ400 may as well be a good one.
It allows re-calibration, long batt life, accurate to 0.1C and cheap ($20-25). No wired probe, just a wand/tip to dip into water for a fast accurate read.

Personally, I like cheap 'LCD' stick-on ones for long term temp monitoring but wanted accurate one to know real temp. To me, +/- 0.5C accuracy is not an issue as water temp can fluctuate as much during day/night even with a good heater and water circulation in tank.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a Mastercarft/Canadian tire brand digital temparature gun on sale
during December for $19.95 

it reads the temperature of the tank side from 10 ft away by comparing surface water temperature to galss water temp I learned the glass is 1 decree cooler reading.

In 2 min I can check the temp in all the tanks in my fish room.

handy for checking water chang temps and to see how the tnk is handing the water change/temps

sometimes different areas take longer to rise or fall.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I bought a Mastercarft/Canadian tire brand digital temparature gun on sale
> during December for $19.95
> 
> it reads the temperature of the tank side from 10 ft away by comparing surface water temperature to galss water temp I learned the glass is 1 decree cooler reading.
> ...


+1 on digital temp guns. 
We use these at work for checking product temperatures and they are quick and accurate. 
It's all I've used for a few years now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

I use this one. flushed it into my cabinet and it works well. youll need to be a bit of a DIY er though. Connect it to a low voltage power supply 7v-28v and its nice,bright,accurate,cheap,and very legible.
RED 0 36" Digital LED DS18B20 Probe Thermometer Temperature Meter F CAR Aquarium | eBay


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I bought a Mastercarft/Canadian tire brand digital temparature gun on sale
> during December for $19.95
> 
> it reads the temperature of the tank side from 10 ft away by comparing surface water temperature to galss water temp I learned the glass is 1 decree cooler reading.
> ...


I also use that temp gun and it's terrific!

If anybody is thinking of buying one, make sure that you buy the one that's regular priced $99.95 and occasionally goes on sale for $19.95. There's another model regular priced $39.95 that often goes on sale for $19.95 and it's not nearly as good as the other one (I have both).


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

another +1 for digital temperature gun 

It is fun to watch the tetras chasing the red laser dot...lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

pf983 said:


> another +1 for digital temperature gun
> 
> It is fun to watch the tetras chasing the red laser dot...lol


That's funny that your tetras chase the dot! My turtle freaks out when she sees it, so I have to point it at the opposite end of the tank from her.


----------

